

Ask HN: Where to find work building iOS apps? - athesyn

I&#x27;ve recently picked up iOS development by chance and learned Objective-C in a short while. Though I&#x27;ve worked on a single app so far, it was quite big and complex in its nature. I feel as though I could design apps with more common use cases reasonably well.<p>And I&#x27;m planning on putting some life into my github page, working on a sample app to show as proof work since my previous project was NDA disclosed.<p>But I&#x27;m not sure exact about how iOS devs find work, until very recently I never had to think about it finding contract work for mobile apps.<p>It would be nice if anyone could explain how you find and maintain clients.<p>EDIT - ofcourse if anyone is looking for a mid-novice iOS developer, email me at xii.0684@gmail.com<p>Thank you.
======
tagabek
First step: Get an app in the App Store.

Next, start talking with local business owners by calling them and asking for
15 minutes of their time. Explain how an app can make them money. This can
easily lead to starting at $100/hr or $4,000/week. It worked for me.

------
zachlatta
Without a usable example of your work, I imagine finding opportunities will be
difficult.

If I were you, I'd put some serious time into your GitHub profile and get one
or two apps out in the App Store.

